# US Armed Forces Multimedia



## Lankan Ranger

*Photos of the US Armed Forces*


----------



## warpig

so where are the photos?


----------



## LeGenD



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LeGenD



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LeGenD



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

RP FLIP

RP FLIP (Floating Instrument Platform) is an open ocean research vessel owned by the Office of Naval Research and operated by the Marine Physical Laboratory of the Scripps Institution of Oceanography. The ship is a 355 feet (108 meters) long vessel designed to partially flood and pitch backward 90 degrees, resulting in only the front 55 feet (17 meters) of the vessel pointing up out of the water, with bulkheads becoming decks. When flipped, most of the buoyancy for the platform is provided by water at depths below the influence of surface waves, hence FLIP is a stable platform mostly immune to wave action, like a spar buoy. At the end of a mission, compressed air is pumped into the ballast tanks in the flooded section and the vessel returns to its horizontal position so it can be towed to a new location.The ship is frequently mistaken for a capsized ocean transport ship

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## westtowel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tehmasib

US Situation in Afghanistan - Where is Our & International Media? No NEWS
about such photos and conditions of US & Nato forces - Why?


----------



## Oldman1

Tehmasib said:


> US Situation in Afghanistan - Where is Our & International Media? No NEWS
> about such photos and conditions of US & Nato forces - Why?



Because its inappropriate to post such photos. It be like people posting dead Pakistani soldiers or civilians. Get my drift?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Tehmasib said:


> US Situation in Afghanistan - Where is Our & International Media? No NEWS
> about such photos and conditions of US & Nato forces - Why?



THey are soldiers.
they sacrified ther lives for their beloved country

i salute them.whatever country they are from

plzz refraine from posting such pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Juice

Are the Mods asleep? Why is this Tehmasib not banned yet?


----------



## Viper0011.

Tehmasib said:


> US Situation in Afghanistan - Where is Our & International Media? No NEWS about such photos and conditions of US & Nato forces - Why?


 
VERY VERY INAPPROPRIATE PICTURES!!! These guys died for their country. They could be Pakistani or Chinese or Russians if you specifically don't like the Americans. A soldier is a soldier, he or she'll die for their country. Posting such pictures is wrong at all counts.

Mods - could we delete pictures of dead soldiers? And I am not JUST speaking for these pictures of US soldiers, if there are other pictures with dead soldiers in it, belonging to other countries, please delete them as well. Any soldier who died serving his or her country, deserves some respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KRAIT

farhan_9909 said:


> THey are soldiers.
> they sacrified ther lives for their beloved country
> 
> i salute them.whatever country they are from
> 
> plzz refraine from posting such pictures


Nice post buddy...totally agree with you....Even if you hate a country, don't hate the soldiers, they are doing there duties and these men didn't do anything wrong. You can say if they are indulged in serious war crimes otherwise, respect those who fight for their country.

Again, good post farhan.



orangzaib said:


> VERY VERY INAPPROPRIATE PICTURES!!! These guys died for their country. They could be Pakistani or Chinese or Russians if you specifically don't like the Americans. A soldier is a soldier, he or she'll die for their country. Posting such pictures is wrong at all counts.
> 
> Mods - could we delete pictures of dead soldiers? And I am not JUST speaking for these pictures of US soldiers, if there are other pictures with dead soldiers in it, belonging to other countries, please delete them as well. Any soldier who died serving his or her country, deserves some respect.


Count my support too.....


----------



## mosu

7 US aircraft carriers at Norfolk

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Quasar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kamranayyub

I don't like them at all. Coward people


----------



## Patriots

Nice !!!!!

Nice !!!!!


----------



## MJ61

wwoooowwwww!


----------



## Zabaniyah

Waahhaaa....I want one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vassnti




----------



## CENTCOM

Here are a few that I liked this week.

Loading a CH-47 onto a C-5 Galaxy





F/A-18C Pilot&#8217;s View





Happy Valentine&#8217;s Day Dad





Searching for Improvised Explosive Devices (IEDs) during patrol &#8211; Afghanistan





Helicopter rope suspension training





Haroon Ahmad
DET - U.S. Central Command
www.facebook.com/centcomurdu

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## third eye

*How not to tow a Tank*

Here is what happened. 

One tank broke down and the other towed it. M1s have turbine engines which run hot. When towing an M1 with another M1 the crews are supposed to employ a blast deflector. They did not. This occurred in Iraq and the ambient temp was over 120 degrees F.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*Navy SEAL Training*






An East-Coast based U.S. Navy SEAL (Sea, Air, and Land) climbs a caving ladder during visit, board, search and seizure (VBSS) training on Joint Expeditionary Base Little Creek-Fort Story, July 16. Navy SEALs are the maritime component of U.S. Special Forces and are trained to conduct missions from sea, air, and land


----------



## RescueRanger

*US PJ: Para Jumper treats a flood victim in Pakistan 2010.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neolithic

*NATO risks unity over emerging technologies divide*


----------



## CENTCOM

Here are some more  























Haroon Ahmad
DET - U.S. Central Command
www.facebook.com/centcomurdu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mehrdad1111

wow, nice F-22 pictures. also great pictures about the US Army helping pakistani flood victims. too bad iranian Regime rejected US help after the devastating earthquake of Bam/Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BlackEagle911

nice picture


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Black Eagle 90

CENTCOM said:


> Here are a few that I liked this week.
> 
> Loading a CH-47 onto a C-5 Galaxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F/A-18C Pilot&#8217;s View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine&#8217;s Day Dad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Searching for Improvised Explosive Devices (IEDs) during patrol &#8211; Afghanistan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helicopter rope suspension training
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haroon Ahmad
> DET - U.S. Central Command
> www.facebook.com/centcomurdu



Soon Indian Military will have 100++++ CH-47s in their fleet....


----------



## Alpha1

AGM-114 Hellfire missiles loaded onto an AH-1W




don't remember if pakistani cobras can be loaded with hellfire


----------



## Alpha1

F-15E Strike Eagle from the 335th Fighter Squadron from Seymour
Johnson Air Force Base, N.C.,
releases a guided bomb unit during a Weapons System
Evaluation Program mission at Hill Air Force Base, Utah.


----------



## Alpha1

CVN-65 USS Enterprise coming home for the last time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

My photo of P-3C-IIIR BuNo 158926 over Patrick AFB, 28 Oct
2013, as "Lancer 08":
courtesy: Al stern

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

USN F/A-18F Super Hornet steep climb after take off at RIAT 2004


----------



## Alpha1

Engineers from
Company A, 3rd Special Troops Battalion, 3rd BCT, 101st ABN DIV (AASLT), during a three-day urban operations training exercise.
















The soldier on the left needs a magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Army Apache helicopters practise
taking off from and landing on the deck of HMS Illustrious. Two
Apache helicopters from 664 Squadron, Army Air Corps, carried out deck landing practice onboard HMS Illustrious. They
embarked for a two week training package, to enable her
pilots and ground crews to acclimatise to working in a maritime environment.
Picture by LA(Phot) Dean Nixon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

AH-1Z Viper


----------



## Chronos

@Alpha1 those are some awesome pictures. Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Soldiers from 3rd Platoon, Battery B, 4th Battalion, 320th Field Artillery Regiment, 4th Brigade Combat Team, 101 ABN DIV, 101st Airborne Division (Air Assault), load a 155mm High-Explosive round into a M777 howitzer during a fire mission in support of Easy Company, 2nd Battalion, 506th Infantry Regiment, out of Forward Operating Base Salerno, Afghanistan on June 11. (U.S. Army photo by Spc. Robert Porter, 55th Signal Company (Combat Camera))



OH-58D Kiowa Warrior helicopters stand in the snow awaiting transport to a reset facility at Bagram Airfield, Afghanistan, Feb. 3, 2013. (U.S. Army photo illustration by Sgt. Duncan Brennan, 101st CAB, Wings of Destiny public affairs)



C-17 size comparison to a C-130 The USAF has around 450 C-130s in the cargo role, 223 C-17s, and 52 C-5s are to be upgraded to C-5M

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha1

USAF F-15E Strike Eagles of the 4th Fighter Wing participate in the largest Elephant Walk in history. April 16, 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha1

M26 Modular Accessory Shotgun System


----------



## Alpha1

Tech Sgt. Russ Fontaine, of the 33rd Maintenance Group, maneuvers the guided-bomb-uni t-31 into position to be loaded onto an F-35A Lightning II

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Men of the 5th Cavalry Regiment, 1st Cavalry Division, pass burning buildings and knocked-out tanks of the North Koreans as they advance to the front in Pyongyang.




Gun crew of a 105mm howitzer in action along the 1st Cavalry Division sector of the Korean battle front.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tacticool

clear signs of defeat


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Alpha1

] AN/MPQ-64A Sentinel radars and its Humvee


----------



## Sugarcane

Marines and sailors make their way to an MV-22 Osprey





Marine scans the area with his military dog, February 17, 2012, Afghanistan





Sniper uses crossed ski poles to steady his rifle while participating in a cold weather training exercise, 1986





Mother and child size up a US soldier during a night time raid in Afghanistan





USAF F-16 through Rainbow Valley





Marines in amphibious assault vehicles train with smoke grenades, February 11, 2011





Marine provides aerial security over Helmand province, Afghanistan, Oct. 28, 2013





Howitzer in Afghanistan


----------



## Sugarcane

USAFE F-15E in Wales

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

USS Nautilus visiting New York. It was the world's first nuclear-powered submarine. 1956

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

FORT CAMPBELL, Ky. – Soldiers with 2nd Battalion, 327th Infantry Regiment, 1st Brigade Combat Team "Bastogne", 101st Airborne Division, fill out range cards during Expert Infantryman Badge training Dec. 2 at Johnson Field here. (Photo by Sgt. Jon Heinrich, 1st Brigade Combat Team, Public Affairs)


----------



## Alpha1

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10151702755215810


----------



## Alpha1

arleigh burke class destroyer


----------



## rockstar08

cool pics .... i really like USAF and their fighter planes .. simply amazing stuff


----------



## Alpha1

This Week in Defense News with Vago Muradian
CHINOOK Factory


----------



## Sugarcane

B-2 Sprit and its F-22 Raptor escort over the coastline of Guam





Overseeing Desert storm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

On Dec. 18, 1972, the United States began its third and final aerial bombing campaign over North Vietnam: Operation Linebacker II. Over the course of 11 nights, B-52s flew more than 700 combat sorties and dropped move than 15,000 tons of bombs on targets in and around Hanoi, Haiphong Harbor and other military installations in North Vietnam.


----------



## Inception-06

Alpha1 said:


> On Dec. 18, 1972, the United States began its third and final aerial bombing campaign over North Vietnam: Operation Linebacker II. Over the course of 11 nights, B-52s flew more than 700 combat sorties and dropped move than 15,000 tons of bombs on targets in and around Hanoi, Haiphong Harbor and other military installations in North Vietnam.



This operation was a big crime against the Nature and humans of Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

drones by VChengPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## Alpha1

*AH-64D Longbow*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha1

Members of the 1st Combat Camera Squadron participate in a live-fire training exercise during Threat Management Group's Advanced Weapons and Tactics Training in Charleston, S.C. The two-week training focuses on marksmanship fundamentals, integrated with shoot-move-and-communicate training, as well as land navigation and patrolling elements. (U.S. Air Force photo by Airman 1st Class Alexandra Minor)







576th Flight Test Squadron

U.S. Air Force Airmen from the 576th Flight Test Squadron Missile Handling Team install a cable raceway on an Intercontinental Ballistic Missile at Vandenberg Air Force Base, Calif., Feb. 3, 2014. The missile handling team transports and handles ICBMs and performs operational check-out actions of the flight destruct ordnance package on the Minuteman III boosters. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Jonathan Snyder/RELEASED)





A B-52H Stratofortress assigned to the 20th Bomb Squadron, Barksdale Air Force Base, La., flies over Nevada during a Red Flag exercise at Nellis Air Force Base, Nev., Jan. 31, 2013. The B-52 was America's first long-range, swept-wing heavy bomber. Now entering its sixth decade of service, it continues to be an integral element of the Air Force bomber fleet. (U.S. Air Force photo/Staff Sgt. Vernon Young Jr.)





Senior Airman Leonardo Rios, 819th RED HORSE Squadron operations management journeyman, fires the M249 automatic rifle as empty 5.56mm caliber bullet casings are rapidly ejected from the weapon. The M249 can hold 200-rounds for rapid fire. (U.S. Air Force photo/Staff Sgt. R.J. Biermann)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Children and their parents view a static display of a B-2 Spirit during Operation Spirit at Whiteman Air Force Base, Mo., *April 20, 2013. *There were four stations on the flightline with static displays of each aircraft assigned to Whiteman Air Force Base for children to see in person. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Nick Wilson/Released)





A B-2 Spirit, the “Spirit of South Carolina,” stands ready for maintenance inside a dock at Whiteman Air Force Base, Mo., May 3, 2013. Whiteman is home to 20 B-2s that are ready to defend the country at a moment’s notice. (U.S. Air Force photo by Airman 1st Class Shelby R. Orozco/Released)







U.S. Air Force B-2 Spirit crew chiefs examine the B-2 Spirit at Whiteman Air Force Base, Mo., April 1, 2013. During the preceding flight, the “Spirit of Florida” surpassed 7,000 flight hours, the first of the 20 B-2 Spirits to do so. (U.S. Air Force photo by Airman 1st Class Keenan Berry/Released)





MINOT AIR FORCE BASE, N.D. -- A B-52H Stratofortress taxi’s down the runway prior to take-off here, Dec. 17. The flight would include special guest, Lt. Col. John Dunlap, 5th Bomb Wing director of staff-- it would be his ‘fini’ flight. The 'fini' flight is an Air Force tradition that can be traced back to the Vietnam War, when aircrews celebrated after completing 100 combat missions. (U.S. Air Force photo/Senior Airman Brittany Y. Auld)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha1

on jan 27 1943, Eighth Air Force's 1st Bombardment Wing and 2nd Bombardment Wing conducted the first American bombing mission against Germany. In this mission, B-17s and B-24s hit the naval
base, the U-boat construction works, power plant, and docks at Wilhelmshaven. Two other bombers hit the submarine base at Emden. Afterwards, the bombers returned to the United
Kingdom with the loss of three aircraft.





Today back in 2007, a B-52 powered by a mix of synthetic fuel, arrived at Minot for cold-weather testing, the last step in a certification process to reduce Air Force’s dependence on imported fuel. The 5th Bomb Wing B-52 started its ground testing on Jan. 22 to determine how well the synthetic fuel, made from a 50-50 blend of traditional crude oil-based fuel and a Fischer Tropsch fuel derived from natural gas, performed in extreme weather conditions. The first B-52 flight using the Fischer-Tropsch fuel occurred Sept. 19, 2006 at Edwards AFB, Calif.






B-52D being refueled by KC-135A. (U.S. Air Force photo)


----------



## Alpha1

November 29th 1951 the US Air Force announced the production of the first all-jet heavy bomber...the Boeing XB-52! Less than a year later on April 15, 1952, the YB-52 made its first flight. The YB-52 was the second prototype Boeing built and was virtually identical to the XB-52.


----------



## Alpha1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha1

Members of the 16th Special Operations Squadron prepare to fly the final AC-130H Spectre gunship mission conducted at Cannon Air Force Base, N.M., Jan. 16. The C-130 began its operational service with the Air Force in 1956 and AC-130 development began in the early 1960s.(U.S. Air Force photo/Senior Airman Xavier Lockley)





U.S. Air Force Airmen from the 23rd Special Tactics Squadron jump out the back of a MH-47 Chinook Helicopter at Wynnehaven Beach, Fla., April 9, 2013. The helicopter conducts overt and covert infiltration, exfiltration, air assault, resupply and sling-load operations in a wide range of environmental conditions. (U.S. Air Force photo/Airman 1st Class Christopher Callaway)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

*Emerald Warrior 2013*
The 2-week joint/combined tactical exercise is designed to leverage lessons learned from OIF/OEF to provide trained and ready special operations forces to combatant commanders.*



*
U.S. Army Special Operations members fast rope through the center opening of a helicopter during Emerald Warrior 2013 at Hurlburt Field, Fla., April 23. The primary purpose of Emerald Warrior is to exercise special operations components in urban and irregular warfare settings to support combatant commanders. Emerald Warrior leverages lessons from Operation Iraqi Freedom,Operation Enduring Freedom and other historical lessons to provide better trained and ready forces to combatant commanders. (U.S. Air Force photo by Senior Airman Colville McFee)(Released)​1ST COMBAT CAMERA SQUADRON




U.S. Navy Petty Officer Chad Knaack, from the 84th Helicopter Sea Combat Squadron, scans his sector during a training flight during exercise Emerald Warrior at Hurlburt Field, Fla., on April 23. The primary purpose of Emerald Warrior is to exercise special operations components in urban and irregular warfare settings to support combatant commanders. Emerald Warrior leverages lessons from Operation Iraqi Freedom,Operation Enduring Freedom and other historical lessons to provide better trained and ready forces to combatant commanders. (U.S. Air Force photo by Tech. Sgt. Quinton Russ)(Released) DIGITAL




A U.S. Air Force aerial gunner on a AC-130H Spectre Gunship loads 105mm ammunition onboard their aircraft during Emerald Warrior 2013 at Hulburt Field, Fla., April 24. The primary purpose of Emerald Warrior is to exercise special operations components in urban and irregular warfare settings to support combatant commanders. Emerald Warrior leverages lessons from Operation Iraqi Freedom,Operation Enduring Freedom and other historical lessons to provide better trained and ready forces to combatant commanders.
(U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Andy M. Kin)
1ST COMBAT CAMERA SQUADRON




A U.S. Air Force AC-130W Scorpion II aerial gunner reloads 30mm ammunition during a flight in support of Emerald Warrior 2013 at Hurlburt Field, Fla., April 24. The primary purpose of Emerald Warrior is to exercise special operations components in urban and irregular warfare settings to support combatant commanders. Emerald Warrior leverages lessons from Operation Iraqi Freedom,Operation Enduring Freedom and other historical lessons to provide better trained and ready forces to combatant commanders. (U.S. Air Force photo by Senior Airman Matthew Bruch)(Released) 1ST COMBAT CAMERA SQUADRON




U.S. Army special operators repels out of a U.S. Marine Corps CH-53E Super Stallion helicopter during Emerald Warrior 2013 at Hurlburt Field, Fla., April 25. The primary purpose of Emerald Warrior is to exercise special operations components in urban and irregular warfare settings to support combatant commanders. Emerald Warrior leverages lessons from Operation Iraqi Freedom, Operation Enduring Freedom and other historical lessons to provide better trained and ready forces to combatant commanders. (U.S. Air Force photo by Senior Airman Colville McFee)(Released)




U.S. Air Force combat controllers and U.S. Army special forces execute a static line jump from a MC-130H Combat Talon II, during Emerald Warrior 2013, Hurlburt Field, Fla., April 26. The primary purpose of Emerald Warrior is to exercise special operations components in urban and irregular warfare settings to support combatant commanders. Emerald Warrior leverages lessons from Operation Iraqi Freedom,Operation Enduring Freedom and other historical lessons to provide better trained and ready forces to combatant commanders.
(U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Andy M. Kin)(Released) 1ST COMBAT CAMERA SQUADRON



U.S. Army special operators parachute out of a U.S. Air Force C-17 Globemaster III to perform a training mission during Emerald Warrior 2013, Hurlburt Field, Fla., April 26. The primary purpose of Emerald Warrior is to exercise special operations components in urban and irregular warfare settings to support combatant commanders. Emerald Warrior leverages lessons from Operation Iraqi Freedom,Operation Enduring Freedom and other historical lessons to provide better trained and ready forces to combatant commanders. (U.S. Air Force photo by Senior Airman Colville McFee)(Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Canadian special operation regiment members conduct a freefall jump out of a U.S. Air Force C-17 Globemaster III during Emerald Warrior 2013, Hurlburt Field, Fla., April 28. The primary purpose of Emerald Warrior is to exercise special operations components in urban and irregular warfare settings to support combatant commanders. Emerald Warrior leverages lessons from Operation Iraqi Freedom,Operation Enduring Freedom and other historical lessons to provide better trained and ready forces to combatant commanders. (U.S. Air Force photo by Senior Airman Matthew Bruch)(Released) 1ST COMBAT CAMERA SQUADRON




A U.S. Navy SEAL scans a field for enemy threats during Operation Urban Corkscrew as part of Emerald Warrior 2013, Camp Shelby, Miss., April 29. During the operation, the SEALs extracted two simulated downed helicopter pilots back to safety. The primary purpose of Emerald Warrior is to exercise special operations components in urban and irregular warfare settings to support combatant commanders. Emerald Warrior leverages lessons from Operation Iraqi Freedom,Operation Enduring Freedom and other historical lessons to provide better trained and ready forces to combatant commanders. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt.Chris Griffin)(Released)
NONE
U.S. Navy SEALs attack a simulated enemy threat during Operation Urban Corkscrew as part of Emerald Warrior 2013, Camp Shelby, Miss., April 29. During the operation, the SEALs extracted two simulated downed helicopter pilots back to safety. The primary purpose of Emerald Warrior is to exercise special operations components in urban and irregular warfare settings to support combatant commanders. Emerald Warrior leverages lessons from Operation Iraqi Freedom,Operation Enduring Freedom and other historical lessons to provide better trained and ready forces to combatant commanders. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt.Chris Griffin)(Released)




U.S. Navy SEALs attack a simulated enemy threat during Operation Urban Corkscrew as part of Emerald Warrior 2013, Camp Shelby, Miss., April 29. During the operation, the SEALs extracted two simulated downed helicopter pilots back to safety. The primary purpose of Emerald Warrior is to exercise special operations components in urban and irregular warfare settings to support combatant commanders. Emerald Warrior leverages lessons from Operation Iraqi Freedom,Operation Enduring Freedom and other historical lessons to provide better trained and ready forces to combatant commanders. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt.Chris Griffin)(Released)




A U.S. U.S. Army special forces Soldier pulls security as his teammate secures a hostile's information during Operation Serpent Catfish as part of Emerald Warrior 2013, John C. Stennis Space Center, Miss., May 1. During the operation, the Soldiers infiltrated a simulated hostile camp, eliminated the enemy threat and collected evidence as part of sensitive site exploitation. The primary purpose of Emerald Warrior is to exercise special operations components in urban and irregular warfare settings to support combatant commanders. Emerald Warrior leverages lessons from Operation Iraqi Freedom,Operation Enduring Freedom and other historical lessons to provide better trained and ready forces to combatant commanders. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt.Chris Griffin)(Released)





U.S. Air Force Special Operations Medical Element teams from Air Force Special Operations Command simulate wounded personnel recovery procedures while Soldiers from the 6th Ranger Battalion provide security during Emerald Warrior 2013 at Hurlburt Field, Fla., April 23. The primary purpose of Emerald Warrior is to exercise special operations components in urban and irregular warfare settings to support combatant commanders. Emerald Warrior leverages lessons from Operation Iraqi Freedom, Operation Enduring Freedom and other historical lessons to provide better trained and ready forces to combatant commanders. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Elizabeth Rissmiller)(Released) 1ST COMBAT CAMERA SQUADRON




U.S. Air Force Master Sgt. Jason Rangel from the 1st Special Operations Security Forces Squadron, Hulbert Field, Fla., ushers vehicles off of a C-17 Gloabmaster III aircraft for insert and extraction training during Emerald Warrior 2013 at Hurlburt Field, Fla., April 23. The primary purpose of Emerald Warrior is to exercise special operations components in urban and irregular warfare settings to support combatant commanders. Emerald Warrior leverages lessons from past conflicts to provide better trained and ready forces to combatant commanders. (U.S. Air Force photo by Tech. Sgt. DeNoris A. Mickle)(Released)
1ST COMBAT CAMERA SQUADRON




U.S. Air Force Joint Terminal Attack Controllers (JTAC) call in U.S. Marine Corps AH-1 Cobra for close air support during Emerald Warrior 2013 at Hurlburt Field, Fla., April 24. The primary purpose of Emerald Warrior is to exercise special operations components in urban and irregular warfare settings to support combatant commanders. Emerald Warrior leverages lessons from Operation Iraqi Freedom,Operation Enduring Freedom and other historical lessons to provide better trained and ready forces to combatant commanders.(U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Vernon Young Jr.)(Released)
1ST COMBAT CAMERA SQUADRON




U.S. Air Force Staff Sgt. Robert Clark, 8th Airlift Squadron C-17 Globemaster III loadmaster, directs a U.S. Army M142 High Mobility Artillery Rocket System out of a C-17 during Emerald Warrior 2013, Hurlburt Field, Fla., April 25. The primary purpose of Emerald Warrior is to exercise special operations components in urban and irregular warfare settings to support combatant commanders. Emerald Warrior leverages lessons from Operation Iraqi Freedom,Operation Enduring Freedom and other historical lessons to provide better trained and ready forces to combatant commanders. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Vernon Young Jr.)(Released)





A U.S. Air Force AC-130H Spectre Gunship from the 1st Special Operations Wing prepares to receive fuel during an aerial refueling mission during Emerald Warrior 2013, Tyndall Air Force Base, Fla., April 25. The primary purpose of Emerald Warrior is to exercise special operations components in urban and irregular warfare settings to support combatant commanders. Emerald Warrior leverages lessons from Operation Iraqi Freedom, Operation Enduring Freedom and other historical lessons to provide better trained and ready forces to combatant commanders. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Elizabeth Rissmiller)(Released) 1ST COMBAT CAMERA SQUADRON




Canadian special operation regiment members call in close air support from their U.S. Air Force allies during Emerald Warrior 2013, Hurlburt Field, Fla., April 26. The primary purpose of Emerald Warrior is to exercise special operations components in urban and irregular warfare settings to support combatant commanders. Emerald Warrior leverages lessons from Operation Iraqi Freedom,Operation Enduring Freedom and other historical lessons to provide better trained and ready forces to combatant commanders. (U.S. Air Force photo by Senior Airman Matthew Bruch)(Released) 1ST COMBAT CAMERA SQUADRON


----------



## Alpha1

Capt. Austin Fouts, 23rd Bomb Squadron pilot, flies a B-52H Stratofortress over Nevada Feb. 11, 2014. The 23rd BS conducted a live ordnance training mission dropping Cluster Bomb Unit 103 and CBU-87 at the Nevada Test and Training Range. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Jonathan Snyder/RELEASED)


----------



## Alpha1

23rd Bomb Squadron

Capts. Matthew Smith and Austin Fouts, 23rd Bomb Squadron pilots, conduct a pre-flight inspection on a B-52H Stratofortress at Minot Air Force Base, N.D., Feb. 11, 2014. The B-52 is capable of flying at high subsonic speeds at altitudes up to 50,000 feet. It can carry a variety of weapons including nuclear and precision-guided conventional ordnance with worldwide precision navigation capability. (U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Jonathan Snyder/RELEASED)


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alpha1

A U.S. Air Force B-2 Spirit assigned to the 13th Bomb Squadron from Whiteman Air Force Base, Mo., gets inspected by ground crews during Red Flag 14-1 Feb. 10, 2014, at Nellis AFB, Nev. The B-2 is the only aircraft in the world of its kind, bringing unmatched long-range, precision-strike capability options to combatant commanders around the world. Red Flag gives air and ground crews the opportunity to experience realistic combat scenarios they may find in a future real-world environment. (U.S. Air Force photo by Airman 1st Class Thomas Spangler)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Next week marks the 23rd anniversary of Operation Desert Storm, where General Norman Schwarzkopf directed, "send in the First Team. Destroy the Republican Guard. Let's go home."


----------



## Alpha1

CW2 Lungu taking off for iteration #5, as smooth as if he had done this a 100 times...Port Charlie!




Battalion SP - CW3 Brillhart with A Company MTP - CW3 Narhi doing bounce #3, right seat approach!









CW3 Richards making the first approach of the day to the USS RENTZ.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Thunderbirds maintenance professionals park the Delta Formation pilots after completing a successful training sortie. (U.S. Air Force photo/Tech. Sgt. Manuel J. Martinez) — in Nellis Air Force Base, NV, United States.




Thunderbirds Delta Formation returns from a successful training sortie. (U.S. Air Force photo/Tech. Sgt. Manuel J. Martinez) — in Nellis Air Force Base, NV, United States.





a B-2 Spirit from Whiteman AFB's 13th Bomb Squadron.










__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152199100669394




RED FLAG 14-1 Music Video

Check out this music video from RED FLAG 14-1! (Produced by SrA Rachel Webster. Shot by William Lewis, SrA Rachel Maxwell, A1C Taylor West and A1C Rebecca Long.)





Here's more takeoffs and flightline activity from Nellis Air Force Base during Red Flag 14-1!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

RED FLAG 14-1 Night Ops

Here's a front row view of some of the night activity during RED FLAG 14-1.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152190338084394





@Aeronaut @WebMaster change the name to US Armed forces Multimedia


----------



## Alpha1




----------



## Alpha1

Private First Class Ryan Rolbieki, squad leader, Charlie Company, 1st Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment, and a native of Waukesha, Wisc., changes the barrel of a M240B medium machine gun during a live-fire exercise at Range 410A at Marine Corps Air Ground Combat Center Twentynine Palms, Calif., Jan. 19, 2014. The battalion conducted platoon attacks at the range for the first event of their Integrated Training Exercise. ITX is a 30-day training evolution to prepare them for their upcoming combat deployment. Following the platoon attacks at Range 410A, the Marines will put their skills to the test when they conduct live-fire company assaults at Range 400. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Cpl. Joseph Scanlan / released)


----------



## Alpha1




----------



## Alpha1

U.S. LIGHT TANK M2A2 during maneuvers on Oahu, 1942. This light tank with twin turrets, one containing a .50-caliber machine gun and the other a .30- caliber machine gun, was first manufactured in 1935. In December 1942, when it was declared obsolete, there were 234 left in the Army. The M2A2 light tank is a good example of the type of equipment available shortly after the entry of the United States into World War II.


----------



## Informant

Abrams are a serious piece of hardware.


----------



## Alpha1

*3rd Battalion, 5th Marines*


----------



## Alpha1




----------



## Alpha1

The CROWS is a vehicle mounted device that is capable of mounting an array of weapons from the M249 Squad Automatic Weapon to the Mk 19 Automatic Grenade Launcher. It allows the vehicle gunner to operate the mounted weapon remotely from within the vehicle reducing exposure to battlefield threats and increasing capability with a suite of sensors. (JS)









FORT CAMPBELL, Ky. -- Spc. Christopher Perry (seated), a cannon crewmember with 2nd Battalion, 320th Field Artillery Regiment, 1st Brigade Combat Team, 101st Airborne Division (Air Assault), adjusts the sights on his M119A2 Howitzer after receiving a simulated fire mission from Sgt. 1st Class Thomas McCabe, also a cannon crewmember with 2nd Battalion 320th Field Artillery Regiment, 1st BCT, 101 Abn. Div., during gunnery certification training here Nov. 13. The Soldiers participated in a series of tasks to ensure they are capable of engaging targets in a variety of conditions and to reinforce their proficiency with the M119A2 Howitzer. (Photo by Staff Sgt. Joel Salgado 101st Abn. Div. Public Affairs) 




FORT CAMPBELL, Ky. -- Members of Battery B, 2nd Battalion, 320th Field Artillery Regiment, 1st Brigade Combat Team, 101st Airborne Division (Air Assault), conduct gunnery certification training here Nov. 13. The Soldiers participated in a series of tasks to ensure they are capable of engaging targets in a variety of conditions and to reinforce their proficiency with the M119A2 Howitzer. (Photo by Staff Sgt. Joel Salgado 101st Abn. Div. Public Affairs) 




FORT CAMPBELL, Ky. -- Pvt. Steven Morehead, a cannon crewmember with 2nd Battalion, 320th Field Artillery Regiment, 1st Brigade Combat Team, 101st Airborne Division (Air Assault), adjusts the sights on his M119A2 Howitzer after receiving a simulated fire mission during gunnery certification training here Nov. 13. The Soldiers participated in a series of tasks to ensure they are capable of engaging targets in a variety of conditions and to reinforce their proficiency with the M119A2 Howitzer. (Photo by Staff Sgt. Joel Salgado 101st Abn. Div. Public Affairs) 




FORT CAMPBELL, Ky. – A Collimator (left) and a Lensatic Compass (right) sit in the foreground during 2nd Battalion, 320th Field Artillery Regiment, 1st Brigade Combat Team, 101st Airborne Division (Air Assault), gunnery certification training on the M119A2 Howitzer here Nov. 13. The Soldiers participated in a series of tasks to ensure they are capable of engaging targets in a variety of conditions and to reinforce their proficiency with the M119A2 Howitzer. (Photo by Staff Sgt. Joel Salgado 101st Abn. Div. Public Affairs) 




FORT CAMPBELL, Ky. – A view down the barrel of an M119A2 Howtizer during 2nd Battalion, 320th Field Artillery Regiment, 1st Brigade Combat Team, 101st Airborne Division (Air Assault), gunnery certification training on here Nov. 13. The Soldiers participated in a series of tasks to ensure they are capable of engaging targets in a variety of conditions and to reinforce their proficiency with the M119A2 Howitzer. (Photo by Staff Sgt. Joel Salgado 101st Abn. Div. Public Affairs) 




FORT CAMPBELL, Ky. –Sgt. 1st Class Kyle Stalling, a cannon crewmember with 2nd Battalion, 320th Field Artillery Regiment, 1st Brigade Combat Team, 101st Airborne Division (Air Assault), checks the accuracy of Pvt. Steven Morehead’s, also a cannon crewmember with 2nd Battalion 320th Field Artillery Regiment, 1st BCT, 101 Abn. Div., sights of an M119A2 Howitzer during gunnery certification training here Nov. 13. The Soldiers participated in a series of tasks to ensure they are capable of engaging targets in a variety of conditions and to reinforce their proficiency with the M119A2 Howitzer. (Photo by Staff Sgt. Joel Salgado 101st Abn. Div. Public Affairs)


----------



## Alpha1

Army Media Player


----------



## Alpha1

NANGARHAR PROVINCE, Afghanistan -- U.S. Army Specialists, Dalton J. Meenan and Jonas Asamoahboateng, both with Raptor Headquarters and Headquarters Company, 2nd Brigade Special Troops Battalion, 2nd Brigade Combat Team "STRIKE", 101st Airborne Division (Air Assault), Task Force Strike, take part in a sling-load operation Feb. 25 at Forward Operating Base Fenty.




FORT CAMPBELL, Ky. – 1st Lt. Alyssa Fellows and team member Pfc.Michael Gray, both assigned to 1st Squadron, 33rd Cavalry Regiment, 3rd BCT, 101st ABN DIV, 101st Airborne Division (Air Assault), fire their M4 Carbine Rifles at a range during the ‘Best Rakkasan’ competition here, Feb. 20, 2014. The competition was a teamed event where Soldiers had to complete multiple tasks within a limited time to earn points in order to try and be awarded the title of best Rakkasan. (Photo by Staff Sgt. Joel Salgado 3rd BCT Public Affairs)


----------



## Alpha1

Feb 27, 2014

PYEONGCHANG TRAINING AREA, Pohang , South Korea - U.S. Marine Lance Cpl. Grant E. Vanalstyne provides security while his teammates simulate calling for fire support as part of a squad competition course Feb. 18 during KMEP 14-2. The ROK Marines are with 2nd Recon Bn., and Vanalstyne is a rifleman with Co. F. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Anthony J. Kirby/Released) 












Feb 27, 2014

COMBINED ARMS TRAINING CENTER CAMP FUJI, Shizuoka prefecture, Japan - Marines with the quick reaction force of Battery L, 3rd Battalion, 12th Marine Regiment, practice speed reload drills Feb. 19 during the East Fuji Battery-level Exercise at Combined Arms Training Center, Camp Fuji. “An artillery battery can’t really turn its guns to protect its flank, so that’s where the QRF comes in,” said Sgt. Carlos Moreno, an artilleryman with Battery L, 3rd Bn., 12th Marines, 3rd Marine Division, III Marine Expeditionary Force. (U.S. Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Brian Marion/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

Feb 26, 2014

Camp Pendleton, Calif. - An artillery round lands at one of the training areas on Camp Pendleton during a fire-based training scenario here Feb 26. Several fire support teams from 2nd Battalion, 1st Marines (2/1) were given a scenario where they had to decide how to attack a particular objective. This training is in preparation for their upcoming deployment with the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit later this summer. (Photo by Marine Corps Gunnery Sgt. Jimmy H. Bention, Jr./RELEASED) 




MCB Camp Pendleton, Calif. - U.S. Marines with Charlie Battery, 1st Battalion, 11th Marines (1/11), load a high-explosive round into a M777 Howitzer during a qualification exercise at Camp Pendleton, Calif. Feb. 26, 2014. The qualification exercise will prepare the Marines of 1/11 for their upcoming deployment with the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit.(Photo by: U.S. Marine Corps Cpl. Jonathan R. Waldman, Combat Camera, 11TH Marine Expeditionary Unit)





Jan 30, 2014

COMBINED ARMS TRAINING CENTER CAMP FUJI - Marines fire an M777A2 150 mm lightweight howitzer Jan. 22 during Artillery Relocation Training Program 13-4 at the North Fuji Maneuver Area. During their three days of live-fire training, the Marines honed their artillery expertise. The Marines are with 1st Battalion, 12th Marine Regiment, currently assigned to 3rd Bn., 12th Marines, 3rd Marine Division, III Marine Expeditionary Force, under the unit deployment program. 




Jan 30, 2014

COMBINED ARMS TRAINING CENTER CAMP FUJI - Marines fire an M777A2 lightweight 150mm howitzer Jan. 22 during Artillery Relocation Training Program 13-4 at the North Fuji Maneuver area. During their three days of live-fire training, the Marines shot more than 600 rounds. The Marines are with 1st Battalion, 12th Marine Regiment, 3rd Marine Division, III Marine Expeditionary Force, currently assigned to 3rd Battalion, 12th Marines, under the unit deployment program. (Official Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Brian A. Marion/released)





Jan 30, 2014

COMBINED ARMS TRAINING CENTER CAMP FUJI - Marines fire an M777A2 150 mm lightweight howitzer Jan. 22 during Artillery Relocation Training Program 13-4 at the North Fuji Maneuver Area. During their three days of live-fire training, the Marines honed their artillery expertise. The Marines are with 1st Battalion, 12th Marine Regiment, currently assigned to 3rd Bn., 12th Marines, 3rd Marine Division, III Marine Expeditionary Force, under the unit deployment program. 




Jan 30, 2014

COMBINED ARMS TRAINING CENTER CAMP FUJI - Marines fire an M777A2 lightweight 150mm howitzer Jan. 22 during Artillery Relocation Training Program 13-4 at the North Fuji Maneuver area. During their three days of live-fire training, the Marines shot more than 600 rounds. The Marines are with 1st Battalion, 12th Marine Regiment, 3rd Marine Division, III Marine Expeditionary Force, currently assigned to 3rd Battalion, 12th Marines, under the unit deployment program. (Official Marine Corps photo by Sgt. Brian A. Marion/released)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha1

A Marine from the 13th Marine Expeditionary Unit, provides cover fire during a platoon assault exercise at Arta Range, Djibouti, Feb. 10, 2014. The 13th MEU is deployed with the Boxer Amphibious Ready Group as a theater reserve and crisis response force throughout the U.S. 5th Fleet area of responsibility.
(U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Erik Cardenas/Released)





Reloading!

Lance Cpl. Wesley Rhea, a machine gunner with Weapons Company, Battalion Landing Team 2nd Battalion, 5th Marine Regiment, 31st Marine Expeditionary Unit, and a native of Oklahoma City, Okla., reloads a M240G medium machine gun during urban combat training in Okinawa, Japan, Feb 8. The Marines used Special Effects Small Arms Marking System (SESAMS) rounds and a Military Operation on Urban Terrain facility to simulate actual combat. The 31st MEU is the Marine Corps' force in readiness in the Asia-Pacific region and is the only continuously forward-deployed MEU.
(U.S. Marine Corps photo by Lance Cpl. Andrew Kuppers/Released)





Missile Command

Pfc. Cristian Mejia, javelin gunner, Bravo Company, 1st Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment, and a native of Raleigh, N.C., shoots a javelin missile during a live-fire exercise at Marine Corps Air Ground Combat Center Twentynine Palms, Calif., Jan. 26, 2014. Bravo Co. is dedicated to helicopter operations during their upcoming combat deployment to Afghanistan. The Marines were transpor...See More

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Osprey Displays Capabilites

An MV-22B Osprey with Marine Medium Helicopter Squadron 262, flies over islands in the Republic of the Philippines on the way to the Singapore, Feb. 6, 2014. Three Ospreys from VMM-262 and two KC-130J Super Hercules planes of Marine Aerial Refueler Transport Squadron 152, part of the 1st Marine Air Wing, III Marine Expeditionary Force


----------



## Alpha1

Minot Air Force Base recently completed a large scale inspection for all operations held at the base. The 5th Bomb Wing and 91st Missile Wing coordinated operations for the Inspector General in which the teams conducted day to day missions in which the groups were graded. For the Nuclear Surety Inspection portion, the 91st Missile along with the 5th Bomb Wing received a rating of satisfactory. The 91st MW went on to complete the Nuclear Operations Readiness Inspection with an excellent rating. (U.S. Air Force photo/ Senior Airman Kristoffer Kaubisch and Senior Airman Andrew Crawford)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

Lets send some cars Flying , US navy transporting cars belonging to personnel From one base to another.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

Maverick: Tower, this is Ghost Rider requesting a flyby.
Air Boss Johnson: Negative, Ghost Rider, the pattern is full.
then this happens.


----------



## MastanKhan

Navy stealth destroyer USS Zumwalt designed for video-game generation - CNN.com


----------



## Indus Falcon

*VFA-27's "Shoot 'Em If You Got 'Em" Cruise Video Teaser*


----------



## Indus Falcon

*F-15, MiG-29, F/A-18, F-22, Su-30, Hawk 208 RMAF Butterworth*


----------



## CENTCOM

Haroon Ahmad
DET - U.S. Central Command
United States Central Command - Urdu - MacDill Air Force Base, FL - Government Organization | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

SR 71 at march air reserve base------the last picture is that of the camera that goes in the belly of the aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CENTCOM

*Thunderbirds!*






Haroon Ahmad
DET - U.S. Central Command
United States Central Command - Urdu - MacDill Air Force Base, FL - Government Organization | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMDR

US Army Infantry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Loaded for Bear, Cold War. Six AIM-54 Phoenix missiles on the underside of a USN F-14A Tomcat.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

USS Philippine Sea (CVA47), Douglas AD-4 Skyraiders on deck, near Hainan Island, 1954. 









4th Battalion, 31st Infantry "Polar Bears" conducting TOW missile training.


----------



## Hindustani78

Eleven C-130H Hercules and 13 C-130J Super Hercules planes prepare to take off Dec. 6 from Dyess Air Force Base, Texas, in support of the U.S. Air Force Weapons School's Joint Forcible Entry Exercise 14B. The C-130H models are from Air National Guard units and the C-130J models are from the 317th Airlift Group at Dyess. In addition to the C-130s, the JFEX included approximately 20 C-17 Globemaster IIIs and other aircraft. Airman 1st Class Alexander Guerrero/Air Force








C-17 Globemaster IIIs deploy flares during the U.S. Air Force Weapons School's Joint Forcible Entry Exercise 14B over the Nevada Test and Training Range on Nellis Air Force Base, Nev., on Dec. 6. Senior Airman Thomas Spangler/Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Checkpoint
*Near-miss: This F-16 landed after half its wing was sheared off*
.hideText{position:absolute;left:-10000px}
Share via Email
Share via Email

Share on Whatsapp


Comments 10
By Dan Lamothe February 20 at 3:37 PM
this Defense Department map:




The Eureka Military Operating Area, shown here on a Defense Department map, is in southeast Kansas. (Defense Department)
The first simulated engagement ended without incident. In the second one, however, the pilots, flying in tandem, crashed into each other while attempting to take out the third plane. Their flight paths are depicted in an investigation report released by the Air Force:




*Flight path before collision*




*Flight path during collision*
The pilot of the second plane, which ultimately landed with part of its wing missing, last saw the other jet flying in tandem 16 seconds before impact, at 2:21 p.m., the Air Force found. He took a hard left turn in an attempt to chase the enemy aircraft, but the lead pilot “misperceived it as a right turn, away from him, and accordingly focused on simulating a kill” on the third plane, the investigation said.
The two right wings of the jets collided, the Air Force found. A missile on the right wingtip of the second plane and five feet of its wing sliced through the other jet’s “wing root,” the part closest to the fuselage. The pilot of the doomed jet later told investigators that his memories immediately after impact are foggy, but he ejected when his wingman who had just collided with his plane called for it.


----------



## SpArK



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Exercise Cope North 15 participants and aircraft from the U.S. Air Force, U.S. Navy, Japan Air Self-Defense Force, Royal Australian Air Force, Republic of Korea Air Force, Royal New Zealand Air Force and Philippine Air Force take a group photo Feb. 13, 2015, at Andersen Air Force Base, Guam. Cope North 15 is an annual multilateral field training exercise that emphasizes the exchange and execution of tactics, techniques and procedures, while enhancing interoperability. (U.S. Air Force photo by Tech. Sgt. Jason Robertson/Released)


----------



## skynet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Amphibious assault ship USS America test-fires a NATO Sea Sparrow surface-to-air missile to intercept a remote-controlled drone on Thursday during an exercise to test the ship’s defense capability. America is the first of its class and is optimized for Marine Corps aviation. MC1 Vladimir Ramos/Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMDR

Stealth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

US Army's Blackhawk and Chinook helicopters fly during a combined arms live-fire exercise as a part of the annual joint military exercise Foal Eagle between South Korea and the United States at the Rodriquez Multi-Purpose Range Complex in Pocheon, north of Seoul, South Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vassnti



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Cannon AFB was my first assignment and my first exposure to the F-111 community. It was pretty much expected that if you are on the F-111, the bases would be Cannon in New Mexico, Mountain Home in Idaho, Pease in New Hampshire, Plattburgh in New York, and finally RAFs Upper Heyford and Lakenheath in the UK. It was not unusual for people to meet up again and again and again. And it was the joke that anyone who came from the UK would need reacquaintance with the sun. 

As much as I had fun in the UK, I was so happy to get on the F-16 and in Florida.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

An F-22 Raptor takes to the sky during a demonstration of air dominance over Tyndall Air Force Base, Fla., on April 11. The event featured members of the F-22 Raptor Demonstration Team, the Air Force aerial demonstration team, the Thunderbirds, and the U.S. Army Parachute Team, the Golden Knights. Tech. Sgt. Javier Cruz/Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK




----------



## Hindustani78

Seen above the Chesapeake: The X-47B successfully engages the refueling drogue of an Omega K-707 tanker on April 17, 2015. Liz Wolter/NAVAIR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

USS Gabrielle Giffords was christened in coastal Alabama. The 419-foot ship was built at the Austal shipyard and is the Navy's 10th littoral combat ship designed to operate in shallow waters near the coast.




MOBILE, Ala. (June 13, 2015) Former U.S. Rep. Gabrielle "Gabby" Giffords waves to a crowd in front of the littoral combat ship, USS Gabrielle Giffords (LCS 10), named for her. Giffords was on the stage as Dr. Jill Biden christened the ship at Austal USA in Mobile, Ala. The 419-foot ship was built at the Austal shipyard and is the Navy's 10th littoral combat ship designed to operate in shallow waters near the coast. It is 16th U.S. naval ship to be named for a woman and only the 13th since 1850 to be named for a living person. (Photo courtesy Austal USA/Released)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saadee

skynet said:


> View attachment 199178
> [/QUOTE
> f-35 got B slap by F-16 C in the dog fight
> Poor pilot flying f 35 was highly dissatisfied by its performance. He ends up saying that it is not a aircraft.



F


SpArK said:


>


F 35 got owned repeatedly by the F-16 in the dog fight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saadee

AMREEEEKAAAAAAAN AIRFORCE BY MY KAMERAAAAAAA




























saadee said:


> AMREEEEKAAAAAAAN AIRFORCE BY MY KAMERAAAAAAA



















Black bird

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saadee

SR-71 ENGINE





SR-71 ENGINE

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saadee



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## saadee



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kristian

LeGenD said:


>



Asom. Great stuff.


----------



## Hindustani78

Marines assigned to 2d Low Altitude Air Defense Battalion fire simulated surface to air missiles in support of Red Flag at Tonopah Test Range, Nev., on Thursday. Cpl. Derek Picklesimer/Marine Corps


----------



## Jäger

LeGenD said:


>


very impressive. is the Abrams in the image a M1A1 or M1A2?


----------



## Transhumanist

Bundeswehr said:


> very impressive. is the Abrams in the image a M1A1 or M1A2?



It's an M1A1:

Several design chances can be distinguished between the two, such as the lack of a CITV sight on the M1A1





Which is present on the M1A2:






M1A2 can be equipped with ERA and slat armor, this makes the configuration M1A2 TUSK:






M1A2 SEP further adds newer features including heavier DU armor, new ballistic shields for the secondary gun and the CROWS turret:






There was also a version called M1A2 SEP TUSK, which combines all of the above improvements into a single package, though this particular tank lacks the CROWS system:






M1A2 SEP V3 was recently unveiled publicly - its improvements are internal and include new ammunition, FLIR and a lower profile CROWS system:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jäger

Transhumanist said:


> It's an M1A1:
> 
> Several design chances can be distinguished between the two, such as the lack of a CITV sight on the M1A1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is present on the M1A2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M1A2 can be equipped with ERA and slat armor, this makes the configuration M1A2 TUSK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M1A2 SEP further adds newer features including heavier DU armor, new ballistic shields for the secondary gun and the CROWS turret:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was also a version called M1A2 SEP TUSK, which combines all of the above improvements into a single package, though this particular tank lacks the CROWS system:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M1A2 SEP V3 was recently unveiled publicly - its improvements are internal and include new ammunition, FLIR and a lower profile CROWS system:


thank you  i am interested in learning about USA military


----------



## Hamartia Antidote




----------



## MastanKhan

*F-22 RAPTOR DEMO @ 2012 MCAS Miramar Air Show*








amzazing moves 16:25 ------17:50---oh and a little smoke around 22:00

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Local_Legend

Expeditionary Transfer Dock

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

A U.S. Navy fighter jet lands on the deck of the U.S.S. Theodore Roosevelt aircraft carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

*The wreckage of a US Marine MV-22 Osprey tilt-rotor aircraft on the coast of Nago, Japan's southern island of Okinawa on December 14, after it crash-landed late on December 13. Five crew members aboard the MV-22 Osprey were injured



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JustHappened

US F-22 Raptor somewhere over Iraq/Syria(undisclosed location)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aurorawar

*U.S Army Special Forces Green Berets | WE OWN THE NIGHT





*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hindustani78

Representatives from the Ohio National Guard had reported earlier that a perimeter fence within a military compound had been cut open and the six-ton vehicle had been driven off.

The Humvee is the go-to ground transport vehicle for US military branches in combat service, with some 280,000 manufactured to date since its introduction in 1984.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilitaryAttractions

*U.S. Navy Ships & Aircraft at San Diego Naval Base *
Video I made myself, hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Harpoon7x




----------



## Waseb Al-Qisuini

Hi, hope some military art fits in here too, i made this drawing some time ago, it is depicting an AH-64E somewhere over Europe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-7




----------



## F-7




----------



## BetterPakistan




----------



## BetterPakistan




----------



## Maxpane




----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Back to War




----------



## Sunny4pak

*AC-130 (Flying Tank) 2019*


----------



## Patriot Lover



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Long Range UAV XQ-58A*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

F-15 Eagle Awesome Click Somewhere in US

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sunny4pak

Some Clicks of US Weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raider 21

Sunny4pak said:


> F-15 Eagle Awesome Click Somewhere in US
> View attachment 553852


Great pic. But that is most likely being flown in the UK. The tailcode is LN which is for RAF Lakenheath.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Some Fabulous Clicks of US Weapons.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sunny4pak

*Top-5 Transport Aircrafts of the World 2019.*


----------



## Sunny4pak




----------



## Sunny4pak

F-15 Eagle Fighter Jet.


----------



## Sunny4pak

*USA & Chinese Armed Forces Comparison 2019.*


----------



## MastanKhan

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## SivilKurmay




----------



## Raider 21




----------



## Eight Pass Charlie

*check this out*


----------



## Metal 0-1

It's just like a soothing asmr


----------



## FuturePAF

US Army Air Assault School


----------



## Raider 21

One of the best raw F-16 footage on the internet


----------



## Raider 21




----------



## FuturePAF

See into the Next Gen US Rifle Scope





Next Gen US 155mm Artillery


----------



## Raider 21

For the military aviation enthusiasts and Eagle fans


----------



## Raider 21




----------



## ghazi52

*U.S. Army to use HoloLens technology in high-tech headsets for soldiers*

Deborah Bach
Jun 8, 2021








In 2019, as part of a new effort to develop advanced technologies to enhance situational awareness and capabilities for soldiers, the U.S. Army invited Microsoft engineers and other employees to a military base in North Carolina for a series of weeklong mini boot camps.

The Microsoft team learned about navigating on the ground, maneuvering in the dark and communicating in the field. The goal was to help the engineers understand the challenging environments soldiers operate in, then use that knowledge to design a mixed-reality headset that will soon be rolled out to thousands of U.S. troops.

“Because Microsoft was a non-traditional defense contractor, we felt like for them to be able to experience what soldiers actually feel and what they go through would help with making some of their technical decisions,” says Mark Stephens, the Army’s deputy program manager for the project.

“Some folks told me it was a pretty eye-opening experience.”

The exercise exemplified a unique partnership between Microsoft and the U.S. Army, which recently awarded the company a contract to produce mixed-reality headsets based on Microsoft’s HoloLens technology. The devices, using what is called the Integrated Visual Augmentation System (IVAS), will allow soldiers to see through smoke and around corners, use holographic imagery for training and have 3D terrain maps projected onto their field of vision at the click of a button.







Soldiers provided feedback that shaped many of the headsets’ key features. (Photo by Courtney Bacon, U.S. Army)

The Army plans to start equipping soldiers with the headsets in September, and leaders say the devices will fundamentally change how they operate and what they can do.

“Soldiers will be able to rehearse and train in more realistic scenarios using augmented reality to prepare themselves for what they are walking into,” says Master Sgt. Marc Krugh, a senior enlisted advisor who’s worked on the project since its inception.
“Inevitably, IVAS is going to save lives,” Krugh says. “That’s our main focus – bringing our men and women in arms back home.”
The technology was developed through a collaborative process that brought Microsoft’s user-centric design approach to the military for the first time. Microsoft worked closely with the Army in an integrated team from the start to better understand its needs and goals for the project. Soldiers came to Microsoft’s industrial design and software labs at the company’s Redmond, Washington, campus to test various prototypes and provide feedback, which was then used to develop the next version of the device.

By February 2021, the team had collected almost 80,000 hours of soldier feedback, including four rounds of testing within a six-month period during the COVID-19 pandemic. The group used Microsoft Teams to meet and share documents and Microsoft’s Power BI data visualization tool to track the status of the project.

“The whole process was really iterative,” Krugh says. “Using the prototyping process, we were able to find out what works and what doesn’t work. Had we not received feedback from soldiers, we might have done the wrong thing and developed in the wrong direction.”

Microsoft Technical Fellow Alex Kipman, who created HoloLens and its precursor, the Kinect motion-sensing line of devices, says the Army’s level of involvement made the project unique.

“It’s unusual for the government to have gone on this journey with us,” Kipman says. “I give infinite credit to the Army for their level of growth mindset. It was the right people with the right attitude at the right time to take the leap of faith with us.”

Soldier input directly shaped many of the headset’s key features. Early prototypes included a HoloLens headset that engineers had affixed cameras to, goggles with weights attached, and various 3D-printed devices. The devices met the Army’s requirements of rugged, waterproof and shockproof. But no one had considered, for example, that the headsets needed to allow users to brace a rifle against a cheek.

“If a soldier wanted to put his or her cheek on the butt of their weapon, if there were sensors on the bottom of the headset, they wouldn’t be able to do that,” Krugh says.

Feedback from soldiers also identified that the rim of the goggles needed to be redesigned for better peripheral vision. Dozens of prototypes were created, tested and refined.

“That allowed us to iterate and change and adapt and overcome issues that a lot of programs in the past would not have been able to do,” Krugh says. “Microsoft has been very good with soldier feedback, following it and identifying some things that just won’t work and then finding a different way to tackle those specific issues.”








Microsoft worked closely with the Army in an integrated team to understand its goals and needs for the project.

Microsoft initially designed a dial for the compute pack – known as the “puck” – that soldiers wear on their chests to control the headsets, with the thought that it would be easy to manipulate. But when soldiers put the pack on and crawled on the ground, the carefully designed dials promptly broke off.

“We designed this beautiful dial that you can use with one finger and I’m super proud of it,” Kipman says, “and if we shipped the product with it, we would have passed the spec, and they would have broken and not worked for many soldiers.

“There are literally thousands of examples like that throughout this program, and it’s why we do what we do,” he says.
IVAS uses HoloLens’ mixed-reality technology plus thermal imagery, sensors, GPS technology and night vision capabilities to improve soldiers’ situational awareness and give them critical information to help plan, train and carry out missions. The devices enable soldiers to see where they are and what’s around them by projecting holographic images, three-dimensional terrain maps and a compass onto their field of vision.

The device represents a paradigm shift for the Army, both in the way it was developed and what it will enable soldiers to do. Instead of planning missions with terrain models cobbled together with boxes, sticks, rocks and other improvised materials, IVAS enables soldiers to use 3D maps depicting the places they will be.

Soldiers could, for example, use IVAS in the future to shift their view to the vantage point of combatants who might see them approaching or see what a particular environment looks like from different directions or in daylight, moonlight or rain. They could view a holographic image of a building and determine how best to access it or escape.








Soldiers have been testing the prototypes for two years.

Since IVAS uses personnel location information that is distributed over a tactical network, soldiers will be able to see where their other platoon members are, even in dark or dense environments. Thermal technology will allow soldiers to see through smoke, and the system features improved night vision capabilities.

“Think about giving the soldier instantaneous situational awareness, not only of their surroundings, but also of the proximity of mission-critical people, places and things. This will have a profound impact on soldier safety and a marked reduction in friendly fire and other types of incidents,” says David Marra, IVAS program director for Microsoft.

When IVAS is paired with a weapon sight – an aiming device – it also enables soldiers to see what the scope on their rifle sees, allowing them to safely look around corners. Technology transmits what the scope sees to the soldier’s headset, regardless of which direction the soldier is looking, and soldiers can communicate digitally between the headsets.

Though the devices are still being tested by the Army, IVAS has already changed how soldiers operate, Krugh says.

“The capabilities that we have at this point in the program have allowed soldiers to rethink how they do things,” he says. “This is going to put a new spin on things and it’s going to ultimately mean a more knowledgeable and prepared force.”

IVAS is part of a broader effort to modernize U.S. military operations and maintain the nation’s leadership in advanced technologies. In 2018, Microsoft won a $480 million contract from the Army to develop a mixed-reality headset to help soldiers train, rehearse and fight.
The device would use HoloLens technology, but for a whole new purpose. Nothing like it existed. Microsoft has long employed a user-centric approach to create new products and understood that due to the pace of the project, that approach would be crucial to its success.

The Army adopted the method to use feedback from soldiers to develop and test the device at each stage, including four major “soldier touchpoints,” or testing rounds, and multiple user studies in between. While the Army has previously included soldiers in its equipment development process, “soldier-centered design” was a departure from the usual way of doing business.

“From a military perspective, we tend to have a habit of going back into the files, grabbing something that looks, smells and feels like what somebody asked us to do and try to recreate something or shift off of a known point,” says Maj. Gen. Anthony Potts, the Army’s program executive officer over the project.

“With IVAS, we absolutely made the decision not to do that.”

Soldiers have been testing the prototypes at Fort Pickett, Virginia, for two years. More recently, the devices were tested in Puerto Rico and Alaska to ensure they perform well in tropical and cold environments.

Under the new contract, which could be worth up to $21.88 billion, Microsoft will initially produce more than 120,000 headsets for soldiers at a Silicon Valley manufacturing facility. The five-year agreement can be extended for another five years. The devices will first be used by soldiers on foot, and the Army is also conducting experiments with using IVAS in military vehicles so soldiers can see what’s around them before stepping outside.

IVAS is being developed under an agreement known as an Other Transaction Authority, which gives the Army more flexibility to rapidly develop and test new technology in collaboration with non-traditional defense contractors. The arrangement enabled IVAS to be developed in less than three years, much faster than a traditional project of its type.

But Krugh says the project’s success to date also depended on having the right partner. The Army had an idea of what it wanted when it launched the initiative, “but it took a company like Microsoft to really identify what that looks like,” he says.

“Microsoft has done a really good job of trying to understand what the government needed and also to add some things into it that we didn’t know we needed or didn’t even know were in the realm of possibility.”

_Top photo: A soldier tests an IVAS headset during a training exercise at Fort Bragg, North Carolina. Photo by Courtney Bacon, U.S. Army. Other photos courtesy of the U.S. Army._


----------



## Metal 0-1




----------



## FuturePAF

US Naval Sensor Grid


----------



## FuturePAF

Sosus sensor in Iceland broke free from its moorings?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528043864342290437

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528322500454715392
Btw, declassified in 1991

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1528152395833692160


----------



## fatman17

A7 Corsair ll





F105G





Thunderchief


----------



## Metal 0-1




----------



## Metal 0-1

Picture goes unbelievably hard so feel free to screenshot

Devgru Silver sqn


----------



## Metal 0-1

Moving train assault


----------



## dinovandoorn




----------

